
Why 4 A.m. Is the Most Productive Hour (2016) - turrini
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-4-a-m-is-the-most-productive-hour-1471971861
======
ggm
Due to my rowing habit (once a week, early the water is far quieter) I now
wake consistently at 5am. I think a quality in this story is true: there are
far less distractions. Its not entirely free of external sources, the sun
rises, the birds sing, you are in the world after all. So perhaps, the quality
being sought here, is to be capable of freeing yourself of _human centred
distraction_ -don't turn on the radio, don't make coffee, don't lay the table,
or do the dishwasher, or any of 100 multitasking things, which actually demand
more brain than we acknowledge.

If you take the time, to have some time, free of other distractions, it
doesn't matter when it is: the thing is to have _time to focus_

btw, what I mainly do at 5am on the non-rowing days, is read the web in a 20
tab chrome pane, and then write responses online. I think its a bit
distracting, but enjoyably fills the time. If I was less oblomov like, I'd
plot world domination or learn a new programming language, but when I am of a
mind to do _work_ I try to do the thinking part, because this time, is a
golden time for thinking. Thats what free of distractions actually gives you.
Thinking time. Don't waste it online, or if you do, use it to make thought
concrete.

